# Please Help Me Identify This Opera



## shira (May 14, 2014)

Hi everyone!

This is my first post here, and I hope I post it in the right place.

A few years ago I watched the Mezzo channel and there was a beautiful opera which I couldn't find its name.
I remember that in the certain part that I watched there were two characters - both of them were dressed in white, if I'm not mistaken. The first one was a woman, and the second one was a bird, or maybe a phoenix in white. In this part, the phoenix did most of the singing, and the music was so enchanting, it was some kind of goth church music. It reminded me of Jeff Buckley singing Corpus Christi Carol - here's a link: 



I really hope it rings a bell to someone and I would really appreciate it if you could help me.

Thanks! 
Shira.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Sounds like the DVD of le Rossignol by Stravinsky with Natalie Dessay.

Here is a taster - does that sound along the right lines?


----------

